# HMO for Directv anytime soon?



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone know if Directv is still considering implementing TIVOs Home Media Option (HMO) at any point? What are the technical/pricing barriers that prevent them from being able to offer it?


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the last report from Dan Collins over at www.dbsforums.com was maybe towards the end of the summer. From what I have heard he is usually very accurate with his information. I saw in one thread over there that he actually saw HMO working on a non-hacked DirecTivo..... Just can't find it right now.


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually, just found the link:

HMO not priority on D*, Tivo struggling to gain Cable partner


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

rrbhokies said:


> Does anyone know if Directv is still considering implementing TIVOs Home Media Option (HMO) at any point? What are the technical/pricing barriers that prevent them from being able to offer it?


I saw a post on the Tivo Community website http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=109505 where DTiVo users have started a petition requesting D* add the HMO - http://www.PetitionOnline.com/tivo9900/petition.html

I also want to know why D* can't add Caller ID capabilities to my DTiVo. I saw a short "hack" for it: http://www.bah.org/~greg/tivo/ It's open source so there's no cost to add it,why can't D* just incorporate that into the next software update?  I'd rather not have to do it myself.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I would really like to use the USB ports for the software upgrades. I'm about to go to a total VoIP solution with Packet8 once my number gets ported from SBC and I wont have the dial up capability for the Dtivo after that. 

I just don't see why D* doesn't enable the USB ports. Tivo enables them on the SA tivos.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It would also be far cheaper to use the Internet to grab updates and such than a dial-up connection.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the idea of the home media option, I don't know if I'd have any use for it, but if it ever becomes available on the DirecTiVos, I hope there's a free trial period.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> It would also be far cheaper to use the Internet to grab updates and such than a dial-up connection.


I agree. I don't know why they don't enable it atleast for the 'daily' calls. Tivo's got to have a fairly good bill from UUNet (or whoever's providing their dial network) that could be replaced by an ISP connection.


----------

